# New Pyrography Project



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

We have just finished a big update to our pattern site and have posted a free pattern pack with three new designs at Art Designs Studio, and to compliment that I am posting a new, free pyrography project on LSIrish.com.

I think this project is going to be great fun because we will be using some of your favorite doodle designs as the fill strokes for a mushroom note cork board. As always - lots of steps, lots of close up photos, and this is a great beginner's project if you haven't tried wood burning.

So, please stop by and join in the wood burning fun, then slip over to the pattern site and grab our newest freebie pattern pack, which, of course, is great for carving and well wood burning.

Thanks everyone, Lora Irish


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, that is an impressive burning.


----------

